# Coralife Aqualight Troubles



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm starting to have problems with my second 48 inch 2 x 65 Coralife fixture. Seems like I get a year out of them and then they start to die on me. The first fixture I had around a year and it started shutting off during the middle of the day. The replacement that is about a year old, has started flickering so I guess it's only a matter of time before it stops working also. I've tried different bulbs, different outlets, taken it off the timer, etc to no avail. I would guess it's the ballast which runs about $40 plus shipping. My solution was to order an AH Supply 2x65 kit for $30 more. The reflectors seem to be better and hopefully it will last longer than the Coralife. 

Has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's surprising. I have 3 coralife fixtures some for several years and never had a problem. I had the problem you described with a Current USA fixture.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've never had a problem out of my 4 Coralife fixtures that I've had for many years.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I wish I could say the same as fixture number two won't power up today. My AH kit is supposed to be delivered on Saturday. I'm guessing if plants can survive three days in the mail that two days in a dark aquarium won't kill them either.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I broke down after going by my LFS and came home with a Hagen Glo T5 set up. It's the 48 inch 2 x 54 fixture. It seems like a decent reflector as it's curved vs squared like the Coralife. The bulbs are 54w Hagen LifeGlo and are rated as 6700K. The color is pretty much identical to the 6700k Coralife bulbs but the Hagens are much brighter. I'm thinking I need to get the fish sunglasses now. If the fixture outlasts the bulbs I'll be happy, lol. I'll be returing the AH Supply kit after it arrives. 

If anyone has any questions about the light feel free.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

My 24" 1 x 65 watt Coralife lasted 18 months and then the ballast did the same as yours. I ordered a new one from Hellolights for $24.90 and it works fine again. If I go with a new fixture in the future I will probably go with T5 also. I did change bulbs though, I wasn't happy with the color of the 6700K so I ordered an 8000K and still wasn't happy. When I ordered the ballast, I also ordered a 10000K. Much, much better and the plants seem to be happy. 
Brian


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Just one thought: Be certain to use a surge suppressor for all your lights that have electronic ballasts. Thunderstorms and power glitches can zap them.


----------

